
Ask HN: Will real estate values push innovation away from Silicon Valley? - hoodoof
After all, startups are built (or should be built) around thriftiness.
======
sjg007
Probably not because of thriftiness. As long as you get a yearly influx of new
talent, the salaries are not so extreme to dissuade business. The density of
startuptopia and other tech companies is likely also an advantage.

Will there be big startups from other/cheaper places? Yes for sure. We will
also see some migration out of the valley if housing isn't addressed. It's
hard to raise a family, mega-commutes not withstanding...

